# Need help with Ivermectin Sheep Drench Dosage!!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use to use Eqvalen (Ivermectin horse drench) for my birds. That is unavailable now in a drench. It was...10mg per ml., so it figured out to 3.78mls per gallon of water.

*I just got Privermectin (Ivermectin) Sheep Drench .08% solution.
I am *TERRIBLE at math* and have been wracking my brain trying to figure out how many mls per gallon of water!!!! The insert only has directions for sheep, it doesn't state how many mg/ml. The only thing it states is- 3.mls is equivalent to 2400mcg of ivermectin.
Is there a math wiz out there that can help me?!! Spirit wings? Anybody?


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I have some of that too. I haven't been able to figure out the dosage either. I sure hope someone can help out. I would like to start using it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jedds says "Dosage Treatment: 
Administer 3 tablespoons per gallon water for 1 day repeat treatment 21 days later for 1 day. "


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> jedds says "Dosage Treatment:
> Administer 3 tablespoons per gallon water for 1 day repeat treatment 21 days later for 1 day. "


Is that the dose for the .08% solution? So that would be 45.mls?
See this is what is scaring me....I use to only use 3.78mls per gallon of eqvalen (but that was 10mg/ml) 
So the sheep drench is only 0.8mg/ml? Sorry!.....numbers scare me


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OK....think I got it......
Eqvalen 10mg/ml was 3.78mls per gal. water = 37mg ivermectin/per gal
Sheep drench .08%=.8mg/ml X 45mls = 36mg ivermectin/per gal
RIGHT?!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes those directions are for the .08% solution.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If you're not sure about mathematical conversion for units, just put "how many mls in a gallon" in the google search bar.

Many people use google for this purpose when they are under stress, don't want to make a mistake

Also the resources section has a unit conversion chart.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> OK....think I got it......
> Eqvalen 10mg/ml was 3.78mls per gal. water = 37mg ivermectin/per gal
> Sheep drench .08%=.8mg/ml X 45mls = 36mg ivermectin/per gal
> RIGHT?!!!!





Larry_Cologne said:


> *If you're not sure about mathematical conversion for units, just put "how many mls in a gallon" in the google search bar.*
> 
> Many people use google for this purpose when they are under stress, don't want to make a mistake
> 
> Also the resources section has a unit conversion chart.


I tried that, but I was use to using 10mg/ml horse drench (eqvalen) in the past.
This is sheep drench, and the only info it had for strength was "3.mls is equivalent to 2400mcg of ivermectin".........that's what I was having a hard time with


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

A quick reply:

Googled "difference between ivermectin sheep drench and horse drench"

got this:

http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1678512



> IVERMECTIN Horse cream Vs. Sheep Drench...MHO...
> 
> _posted by sanjean_
> 
> ...


So it seems the ivermectin comes in different forms to help in applying it differently, to different animals.

Gotta sleep now.


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

what are those meds for anyway?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Larry_Cologne said:


> A quick reply:
> 
> Googled "difference between ivermectin sheep drench and horse drench"
> 
> ...


LOL, Yes....I knew that, that's why I was having such trouble figuring out the dose


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

zgrywusek said:


> what are those meds for anyway?


Ivermectin is a worming medicine for Internal and External parasites.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

According to global here is what they say to use and thats the way I have done it too : 

For flock treatment of worms in pigeons. Very effective against most types of worms. Also effective against external parasites when mixed in the bath water.
DOSAGE: 8CC to a Gallon of water may be repeated in 10 days, if necessary.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_58&products_id=172

please dont put 45 mls into a gallon that might kill them


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> OK....think I got it......
> Eqvalen 10mg/ml was 3.78mls per gal. water = 37mg ivermectin/per gal
> Sheep drench .08%=.8mg/ml X 45mls = 36mg ivermectin/per gal
> RIGHT?!!!!





PigeonVilla said:


> According to global here is what they say to use and thats the way I have done it too :
> 
> For flock treatment of worms in pigeons. Very effective against most types of worms. Also effective against external parasites when mixed in the bath water.
> DOSAGE: 8CC to a Gallon of water may be repeated in 10 days, if necessary.
> ...


Already wormed everyone and their fine. I don't understand Global's instructions. That's underdosing them. That's only 6.4mg per gallon of water.
See the quote above yours.....The important thing is the total mg per gallon.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Already wormed everyone and their fine. I don't understand Global's instructions. That's underdosing them. That's only 6.4mg per gallon of water.
> See the quote above yours.....The important thing is the total mg per gallon.


 I guess everyone recommends a different dose since I have read everywhere from 8cc's to 3 tablespoons a gallon and then again from 10 to 14 days repeat .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> I guess everyone recommends a different dose since I have read everywhere from 8cc's to 3 tablespoons a gallon and then again from 10 to 14 days repeat .


I know....that's the problem with ivermectin, too many strengths and doses out there.
The first time I used it, about 12 years ago, I lost 2 birds and another 2 were temporarily paralyzed. Temporary paralysis is one of the potential side effects of ivermectin. (that's why collie's and some other herding breeds cannot take 'heartgard', it seems to effect them the most) I wormed all my birds at night that time because it was easier to catch them in the dark.....the 2 birds that died became paralyzed during the night and were trampled to death, the other 2 were in a corner, so I brought them inside and they were fine the next day when the paralysis wore off.
But I like to rotate my worming meds so they don't become immune to them, and ivermectin also takes care of external parasites, where pyrantal (the other one I use) does not.
But thanks for bringing this to eveyone's attention.......this is important to know about Ivermectin...........NOT ALL Ivermectins are the same strength and dose


----------



## fancy pigeons (Aug 27, 2014)

I wormed my birds 3 times a year without any problems...
For the past 5 years I've used Ivermectin sheep drench to worm my pigeons, 3 drops down the throat I haven't lost any of my birds.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I put 7-10 ml per gallon. Been using the sheep drench for 3 years and it works great. U can also put about 6 ml of the drench to a large spray bottle of water and it helps with the lice and mites. Hope this helps


----------

